# J Code Denials



## ILHC (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello,

I was hoping someone could provide some guidance. We have been getting denials on the following J Codes
J2250
J1080
J1050
and I wanted to know if we should be billing a modifier with these codes?

Please Help

Thanks


----------



## npricercm (Oct 3, 2014)

ILHC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could provide some guidance. We have been getting denials on the following J Codes
> J2250
> ...



What does the denial code say? If it's medicare, they are most likely non-priced, bundled or N status codes.  I'm not sure what modifier you think you would need?  

You can check the fee schedule at:

https://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-...h-results.aspx?Y=0&T=4&HT=0&CT=3&H1=j1050&M=5


----------



## ILHC (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,

AHCCCS (UHC Community Plan) is denying the J Codes, with an explanation stating "Missing/incomplete/invalid/deactivated/withdrawn National Drug Code"

Does this mean that they are not paying for these codes?

Thanks


----------



## npricercm (Oct 7, 2014)

ILHC said:


> Hello,
> 
> AHCCCS (UHC Community Plan) is denying the J Codes, with an explanation stating "Missing/incomplete/invalid/deactivated/withdrawn National Drug Code"
> 
> ...



It sounds like the code used was replaced.  make sure the code is a current code, NDC number.  You may have to call the payor for more info.


----------



## ILHC (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, I will call the payor to find out.


----------



## stephanie7480 (Oct 8, 2014)

You can look up current NDC #'s here to see if they're still valid
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/ndc/


----------



## livingitupinok (Oct 8, 2014)

*Ndc#*

you must have attached to your claim the NDC#, units and measures for your claim to pay. Watch out some payers are also asking for office notes.


----------

